# NTs and graduation



## BallaMichelle (Dec 13, 2009)

My sister (INFJ) and I see absolutely no point in graduation ceremonies, like we just do not give a hoot. So, this has led my curiosity to how NTs generally feel about graduations... 
so how do you feel about them? :laughing:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I want to accomplish the work and achieve a goal for my own sake. 

I don't need to be reminded how important I am by attending a three-hour long ceremony, where I wear a funny purple gown and chant the school slogan, while a slightly handicapped relative records me on a digital camera.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

I just finished rehearsal and I had a hard time not relating the processions to a factory line.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Last week I got to sit through five of them. The university employs music students to play in the orchestra. It's cold and boring but luckily we can bring a book. Maybe I can get paid to go to my own graduation.


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

I am not going to mine. Why not? Well, I think the better question is WHY WOULD I? The diploma comes in the mail. I see no reason to waste a day standing around uncomfortably being told to move 5 inches to the right and get behind the girl in the pony tail (practice) so that I can waste 4 hours zoning out while people I barely know give cliche speeches about "the rest of our lives".

I can spend that time doing something ENJOYABLE.


----------



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

I couldn't care less, but I'm just celebrating that I'm finally getting out of those three years of sheer high school hell, so what the heck. I'm actually looking forward to it. Then again, it may be because Sweden's graduation ceremonies (at least the high school ones) are different. Orchestra? Try house and electro blasting out of speakers everywhere you go. Speeches? More like screaming. Not to mention loads of champagne and driving around town in an open truck yelling your heads off and dancing. Celebrations time, c'mon!


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

i just graduated from college and i thought the ceremony itself was pointless
i related it to the difference between a marriage and a wedding 

my concern was more so with the reality of my sacrifice in reaching the goal, and then the real world implications of the result 
whereas my mother (ESFJ) was seemingly exclusively concerned with every aspect of the actual event,and having it go a certain way..which i felt was irrelevant and even feigned at skipping , she almost felt like it was a degree requirement to go to the ceremony and take pictures blah blah


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

I attended mine though it did come a couple of months after the last semester as my convocation was in October but classes finished in August. I enjoyed it but then I'm the kind that can enjoy most things where someone is talking and my analytical side just goes into overdrive.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is my story,

Elementary School - Didn't want to go but didn't know I had an option not to go.
Junior High School - Didn't want to go but I had "great friends" that went so I stayed.
High School - Didn't want to go but I went because I had to pay for it.
University - *Didn't want to go and I didn't!*

There are people who need to validate their "successes and accomplishments" through material and ceremonial means and I'm not one of them. Throughout the years, I dreaded going to graduation because I think its a chance for most of the staff/faculty (especially the University President) to show off their presence, not really there for the students. Like they give a shit at the student, unless the President becomes the student's bitch...one day.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

BallaMichelle said:


> My sister (INFJ) and I see absolutely no point in graduation ceremonies, like we just do not give a hoot. So, this has led my curiosity to how NTs generally feel about graduations...
> so how do you feel about them? :laughing:


It's boring, awkward and sheeple-oriented. "Yay, I've passed the same societal barrier as Timmy "Glue-eater" Philistine. My taxes are paying for this aren't they? My foot itches."

If I graduated early, or magna cum laude, I'd go to hear the mortals clap for me, but the ceremony would still be pointless.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Here in the UK, the only graduation we have is from uni. I didn't see the point in going to mine, but my parents wanted to see me graduate and since they supported me financially through university I thought I should. Luckily it was only about 1.5 hours long, and there was no practice or anything, but I actually enjoyed it much more than I thought I would. It gave a definite end-point to my education and was good for 'closure'.


----------



## Oldlady (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought about closure. Mine will come from a meningitis booster shot. 

Should never have asked my doctor what vaccines I needed to get for college...


----------



## whytiger (Jul 17, 2010)

I had to get that one too. It makes your arm feel funny.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I had to sing at someone else's graduation and it was horrible. I got out of high school two years early anyway. They said I could go but I had absolutely no desire to set foot near that place again.


----------



## Glaukopis (May 27, 2011)

Here in Singapore, we only have graduation ceremonies for university. Granted, I did my undergrad in Australia and only went to it because my parents who supported me through my studies, flew in to see me. Now that I'm done with my Masters, I'm looking at my second graduation ceremony with, "Well. No thank you."


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

My ENTP SO and recently sat through my brother's law school graduation, and just laughed at _granfalloons_ and how much of a ridiculous spectacle they were making this. It's all so arbitrary.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

I told my mom I "forgot" to sign up for my university graduation. It's a useless event that costs $40. I also didn't get a my picture taken, mainly because I didn't care enough, but for that one I actually forgot.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I was indifferent about my high school graduation. 

However, I do _not_ want to go to my college graduation. Sitting in a big room for hours filled with tons of people I don't know or even care about isn't appealing in the slightest. At least in high school I knew my classmates and felt a sense of unity with them.


----------



## mynameisanh (May 23, 2011)

Absolutely! I didn't go to my high school graduation (I never even got a physical diploma) and I couldn't care less. I graduated early and by the time the rest of my high school class was graduating, I was already done with my first semester of college. As much as my mom got berated me for not going, I really couldn't see the point. 

I'm going to my upcoming college graduation though because she told me how much she wants to see me walk and how it's so important to her and blah blah blah. It made me feel bad so I'm gonna do it just for her. I'm graduating in the summer and it'll probably be a short ceremony so that's a plus.


----------



## hoom (Jan 22, 2011)

BallaMichelle said:


> My sister (INFJ) and I see absolutely no point in graduation ceremonies, like we just do not give a hoot. So, this has led my curiosity to how NTs generally feel about graduations...
> so how do you feel about them? :laughing:


Hate 'em. Pointless show of... nothing... didn't go to mine. First few days of college'll be much more important... start of something new, where and when everything gets established for the next 4 years.


----------



## Ryuku (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeahh...Graduations have sucked for me, I've only been to 2 so far and wanted to run out of both...I never went to mine.


----------

